# Cities of the Planes



## BOZ (Nov 13, 2006)

Sigil is probably the biggest, most notable one.  You've also got the classic City of Brass, also rather popularly known.  The githyanki have major cities on the Astral Plane.  A number of Abyssal cities are detailed in FC1.

What other major cities of the planes are there, and where are they detailed?


----------



## Psion (Nov 13, 2006)

Are you looking strictly for 3e references? There's the city of glass, detailed in the post-PS 2e Vortex of Madness. And, of course, there are dozens of outer planar cities detail in Planescape itself.


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 13, 2006)

*Off the top of my head:*

All the gatetowns, some larger than others.

Grenpoli - the 'City of Diplomacy' in Baator

Jangling Hiter - Kyton capital city / home to most of their kind

Center - trade city located at the triple tangent point of the three Glooms of the Gray Waste

Portent - city in Gehenna in which overt violence is turned upon the perpetrator

Corpus - city in the Waste

Khin-Oin - yes it's a tower, but it's larger than virtually any city on the planes with the sole exception of Malsheem

Death of Innocence - city in the Waste that's a bit of a safe area from the Grays

Nimicri - living moon/trade city that floats above Gehenna. Most of the inhabitants of the city are exuded and controlled by the city itself. Occasionally it devours visitors who can add to its collection of residents once it devours them and gains their skills and memories, etc. 

Release-From-Care - Guardinal city located near the portal from Ecstasy

Grandfather Oak - city in Arborea that sprawls along the base and branches of a single massive tree

The Pinwheel - stable spot of earth in limbo, touched by a branch of Yggdrasil

The Floating City - religious capital of the githzerai of Limbo (home of Zaerith Menyar Ag Gith)
Shrak'kat'lor - military capital of the githzerai of Limbo

The Citadel of Ice and Steel - Djinn capital city in Elemental Air
The Great Dismal Delve - primary region of Dao occupation, a bit spread out to call a city however
City of Brass
City of Glass
The Citadel of 10000 Pearls - Marid capital city

The Fortress of Life - small, shielded keep in Positive energy
Deathheart - big spherical city in Negative Energy, overrun with undead
Fortress of the Soul - primary residence of the Dustmen faction outside of Sigil

Gnome's Home - small pocket of quasielemental mineral that floats within paraelemental ooze, contains a small population of gnomish miners who have secured and adapted to their new environment

The Hidden City - small human floating city in paraelemental smoke, warded from detection and from the atmosphere, Ehkahk is hunting for the place with little luck

The Eye - village atop a small hunk of elemental earth floating in a storm-free spot in quasielemental lightning. Shows blatant signs of having been constructed by a very powerful spellcaster.

The Kingdom of the Blind - refugee/exile kingdom contained within a drifting mineral geode tumbling through quasielemental radiance. Ruled by a tiefling whose spirit was infused into a golem.

The Refuge of Color - only natural solid ground in quasielemental radiance. The 'city' is home to flocks of Varisoh, and the enigmatic, god-like King Black and Queen White (hawk headed 10ft tall humanoids of unknown origin)

Adrift - city built in a 1 mile wide ring in quasielemental steam. The hollow point of the ring is filled with the massive, drifting statues of the city's founders

The Quasielemental Doomguard fortress-cities:
The Crumbling Citadel (ash)
Citadel Sealt (salt)
Citadel Alluvius (dust)
Citadel Exhalus (vacuum)

Citadel Cavitius - former deific domain of Vecna, before that a former stronghold of the Doomguard. Current status questionable since Vecna's temporary stint in Ravenloft, and subsequent return. Most likely abandoned to the (quasi)elements, potentially reclaimed by the Doomguard splinter sect in that (quasi)plane.


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 13, 2006)

There are many more, but I don't have ready access to all of my Planescape books at the moment.

See: Planes of Chaos/Law/Conflict; Hellbound; Faces of Evil; Dead Gods; Tales of the Infinite Staircase; each of them has at least a handful to dozens of specific cities detailed or just by name.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 13, 2006)

There's also that Plane of Shadows city detailed in Dragon.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 13, 2006)

Whiz,

There's a couple, not just in Dragon though. I think Tome of Magic has one as well.


----------



## Pramas (Nov 13, 2006)

Psion said:
			
		

> There's the city of glass, detailed in the post-PS 2e Vortex of Glass.




The book the City of Glass appeared in was the Vortex of Madness.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 13, 2006)

Chris,

That a 2nd edition product or what? 

(Btw I loved Beyond the Towers. How many more Bleeding Edge modules you guys doing?)


----------



## Pramas (Nov 13, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> That a 2nd edition product or what? ?)




Yes, Vortex of Madness was a late era second edition product (1999 I think). When I was writing it, the title was Planar Sites and it was a sequel to City Sites, Castle Sites, and Country Sites. 



> (Btw I loved Beyond the Towers. How many more Bleeding Edge modules you guys doing?)




Oh, plenty. The third one (Dirge of the Damned) is going to print this week and the fourth one (A Dreadful Dawn) should be out early next year. You can find out more about those here: http://www.greenronin.com/catalog.php?cat_id=18

We'll be announcing more titles for the line in the next couple of months.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 13, 2006)

You know, Vortex of Madness makes a lot more sense now that I see it as a ____ Sites series that had a plot added to tie it all together. I love the demiplane full of broken steampunk toys.


----------



## countgray (Nov 13, 2006)

*Balefire City of Lanterns on the Plane of Shadow*

Balefire City of Lanterns on the Plane of Shadow was introduced in Dragon #322


----------



## DMH (Nov 13, 2006)

Dragon 305 has N'gati- an astral "asteroid" covered by a city.


----------



## blargney the second (Nov 13, 2006)

What cities are there on the planes of Eberron?


----------



## Psion (Nov 13, 2006)

Pramas said:
			
		

> The book the City of Glass appeared in was the Vortex of Madness.




That's what I said...


----------



## Kaodi (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't recall seeing any names off hand, but the only planar cities that have been revealed to exist in Eberron (that I know of) are the myriad floating crystal cities of the angels in Syrania.


----------



## Brakkart (Nov 13, 2006)

I can think of a massive city that everyone's missed so far:

*The Iron City of Dis*

I mean it only takes up most of an entire layer of Baator, making it arguably the biggest city in the multiverse.


----------



## Shemeska (Nov 13, 2006)

Brakkart said:
			
		

> I can think of a massive city that everyone's missed so far:




I didn't mention the most obvious ones like Sigil, Dis, and Tunarath, and I only listed the Cities of Brass and Glass because I was on a roll with listing Genie-kin cities.


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 13, 2006)

Unless otherwise noted, these are mentioned in the obvious sources (Fiendish Codex I: Hordes of the Abyss for the Abyss; Planes of Chaos, Planes of Conflict, A Player's Primer to the Outlands, Planescape campaign setting, or Planes of Law for the outer planes in general; _The Inner Planes_ for the inner planes, A Guide to the Astral Plane for the astral plane, _On Hallowed Ground_ for some of the divine realms)

ABYSS:

Broken Reach - In Pazunia, contains gate to Outlands (Planes of Chaos, 3e Manual of the Planes, Fiendish Codex I)
Gallowsgate - Pazunia 
Raazorforge - Pazunia
Styros - Pazunia
Naratyr, City of the Dead - Thanatos
Lachrymosa, the Cauldron of Tears - Thanatos
City of Straight Curves - Thanatos
Orcusgate - Thanatos
Lash Embrar - Thanatos
Golmin Thur - Thanatos
Volstaad - Iron Wastes
Lemoriax - Gaping Maw
Zoragmelok - Hollow's Heart
Xhubhullosk - Shedaklah
Eddleston's Blessing - Androlynne
Golmendicoria - Androlynne
Melantonberg - Androlynne
Rivenheart -  Shendilavri
Zelatar - Azzagrat
Samora - Azzagrat
Feng-Tu, City of Disease and Madness - Feng-Tu (Abyss layer 300; 1e Manual of the Planes)
24 Armanite towns in Abyss layer 377 - Oxblood, Amber, Basalt, and so on. (PoX)
Mal Arundak, the City of Confusion - Abyss layer 403

ACHERON: 

Vorkehan (Mercykiller town) - Avalas, Acheron
Mesk - Avalas, Acheron (Planes of Law player's book)
Istvarhan - Mobile orc fortress in Avalas, Acheron
Clangor goblin towns (Grashmog, Redspike, Shetring) in Avalas, Acheron
Nishrek orc towns (Blood Armor, Broken Skull, Iron Fist, Rotting Eye, Three Fang, White Hand) in Avalas, Acheron
Resounding Thunder (realm of Lei Kung) towns: Black Water, Eight-Devils-Laughing, Nihao. In Avalas, Acheron
Hammergrim (Laduguer's realm) towns: Coldember, Deathknell, Forgegloom, Hopeglimmer in Thuldanin, Acheron
Zoronor, the City of Shadows (bladeling town) in Ocanthus, Acheron

ELEMENTAL PLANE OF AIR:

The Citadel of Ice and Steel (Djinni city) in the Elemental Plane of Air
Blurophil (Riven city; Tales From the Infinite Staircase) - Plane of Air
Ur Mar Nidas (City of the Blameless Court; PSMCIII) - Plane of Air

In Arborea/Olympus:

Thrassos
Grandfather Oak
Brightwater
Arkenos 
Polykeptolon 
Thalassia 

In Arborea/Ossa:

Elshava 
Coldcurrent 
Corilla 
Pearldrop 

In Arborea/Pelion:

Coriandor (elven village; The Inner Planes) 

Arcadia/Abellio:

The Ghetto (Planes of Law player's guide)
Mandible (formian city)
Marduk (Marduk's city)

Arcadia/Buxenus:

Melodia (Harmonium town)
Mage's Rest (in Azuth's realm)
Thekele-re (in Ra's realm)
Gizekhtet (in Isis' realm)
Memphiria (in Osiris' realm)
Klictrik (Formian city; Tales From the Infinite Staircase)

Astral Plane:

Tu'narath (githyanki city) 
Githmir (githyanki city) 
T'n'ekris (githyanki city) 
Xamvadi'm (githyanki city) 
TorNav'roc (githyanki city; TftIS) 
The Swallowed City (A Guide to the Astral Plane)
N’gati (Dragon #305)

Baator:

Bronze Citadel (Avernus; Guide to Hell) (Bel's fortress)
Darkspine (Avernus)
Frekstavik (Kurtulmak's realm, Avernus)
Nibellin (Kurtulmak's realm, Avernus)
Snjarll (Kurtulmak's realm, Avernus)
Iron City of Dis (Dis)
Knoll of Blades (Dis; PoL Monstrous Supplement)
False Sigil (Dis)
Jangling Hiter, City of Chains (Minauros)
Minauros the Sinking (Minauros)
The City of Man (Minauros; Alasta the Keen's city; FoE) 
Abriymoch (Phlegethos)
Tantlin, City of Ice (Stygia)
Khas-tep (in Set's realm, Stygia)
Tukhamen (in Set's realm, Stygia)
Grenpoli, City of Diplomacy (Maladomini)
Malatanni (Maladomini, Hellbound) 
Malagard (Maladomini)
Mephistar (Cania)
Malsheem (Nessus)

The Beastlands, Krigala:

Signpost (Signer town) 
Triberove 
Ilifar-in-the-Wind (Avariel town; TGMM) 

The Beastlands, Brux:

Al Karak Elam-Jhankhal (Avariel town) 
Waysign (Signer town) 

Bytopia:

Yeoman (Dothion)
Quarry (Shurrock)

Carceri:

The Bastion of Last Hope (Anarchist town, Othrys) 
Fetaphon (Cathrys)
Gallowshome (Colothys)
Gaola (Well of Worlds, Colothys) 
Straifling (WoW, Colothys) 

Elemental Plane of Earth: Sevenfold Mazework (Dao capital, in the Great Dismal Delve)

Elysium:

Release From Care
Pax Benefice (in Principality - see _The Deva Spark_)
The City of the Star (Istar's realm)
Portico (in Thalasia)

Demiplanar cities:

Moil, the City That Waits (A Guide to the Ethereal Plane, Libris Mortis)
Inphirblau (Phirblas demiplane; A Guide to the Ethereal Plane, PSMC3) 
Union (Epic Level Handbook)

Deep Ethereal:

Freehold City (A Guide to the Ethereal Plane)

Elemental Plane of Fire: 

City of Brass
Suhkteh Albarrana (efreeti outpost; PoX) 

Gehenna:

Fo Ling Po (Khalas)
The Walking City (3e MotP)
Corrieton (in Math Mathonwy's realm)
Nimicri (Chamada)
Maeldur et Kravuik (Yugoloth citadel; Hellbound) 
Hulgis' Cleft (Mungoth)
Portent (Mungoth)
Aasbern (in Loviatar's realm)
Smertzen (in Loviatar's realm)
Cold Fever (in Shargaas' realm, in Krangath)

Gray Waste:

Town-at-the-Center
The Village (in Abbathor's realm)
The Suffering City (in Kelemvor's realm)
Death of Innocence (in Niflheim)
Branwallis (in Annwn)
Ainnira (in Annwn)
Annoeth (in Annwn)
Cauldron (in Annwn)
Valgrind (in Hel's domain)
Corpus (in Pluton)

Limbo:

Barnstable (displaced halfling village)
The Floating City (githzerai capital)
Shr'akt'lor (githzerai capital)

Paraelemental Plane of Magma: Fields of Nevermore

Material Plane:

Ilkkool Rrem (illithid city; Epic Level Handbook, The Speaker in Dreams)
Carrigmoor (Beyond Countless Doorways, Malhavoc Press)
Panchengjuduohuh (The Sunken City of Endless Doors; Mad Monkey vs. Dragon Claw adventure for 1e Oriental Adventures)

Mechanus:

Delon-Estin-Oti 
Fortress of Disciplined Enlightenment (Guvner citadel) 
Haven 
Mythenosca (Myconid city; TftIS) 

Quasielemental Plane of Mist: Adrift

Mount Celestia:

Fortress Eternal and Everlasting (Lunia)
Heart's Faith (Lunia)
Nemmiron (Lunia)
Soul's Desire (Lunia)
Marrashad (in the realm of Goldfire, Mercuria)
Pashrita  (Goldfire, Mercuria)
Amberwell (Green Fields, Venya)
Bunberry Hills (Green Fields, Venya)
Candlewood (Green Fields, Venya)
Marston-on-the-Water (Green Fields, Venya)
Thistledowns (Green Fields, Venya)
Turtle Creek (Green Fields, Venya)
Berronar's Side (Erackinor, Solania)
Istor's Forge (Erackinor, Solania)
The Rift (Erackinor, Solania)
Stonefall (Erackinor, Solania)
Empyrea, City of Tempered Souls (Mertion)
Rempha, City of the Sands of Time (Mertion)
Soqed Hezi, City of Swords (Mertion; the demigod Al'Akbar is a guest here)
Yetsirah, the Heavenly City (Jovar)

Paraelemental Plane of Ooze: Gnome's Home

The Outlands:

Sigil, City of Doors (seemingly located above the Spire)
Sum of All (Rilmani city; TftIS) 
Centered Focus (Rilmani village; TftIS) 
Excelsior (gate town to Mount Celestia) 
Tradegate (gate town to Bytopia) 
Ecstasy (gate town to Elysium) 
Faunel (gate town to the Beastlands) 
Sylvania (gate town to Arborea) 
Glorium (gate town to Ysgard) 
Xaos (gate town to Limbo) 
Bedlam (gate town to Pandemonium) 
Plague-Mort (gate town to the Abyss) 
Curst (gate town to Carceri) 
Hopeless (gate town to the Grey Waste) 
Torch (gate town to Gehenna) 
Ribcage (gate town to Baator) 
Rigus (gate town to Acheron) 
Automata (gate town to Mechanus) 
Fortitude (gate town to Arcadia) 
Ironridge (in Dwarven Mountain)
Strongale Hall (Vergadain's realm; in Dwarven Mountain)
Soot Hall (Dugmaren's realm; in Dwarven Mountain) 
Deepshaft Hall (Dumathoin's realm; in Dwarven Mountain) 
Thebestys (in Thoth's realm)
Conall (in Tir na Og)
Westcote (in Tir na Og)
Cromlech (in Tir na Og)
Delaney (in Tir na Og)
Song's Joy (in Oghma's realm)
Gwyllach (in Tir na Og)
Donall (in Tir na Og)
Muirshead (in Tir na Og)
Lindow (in Tir na Og)
The Marketplace Eternal (realm of Zilchus, Shinare, Sera, and Waukeen)

Pandemonium:

The Madhouse (Pandesmos)
City of Eternal Darkness (Eloéle and Anshar's realm; Pandesmos) 
Windglum (Phlegethon)

Quasielemental Plane of Radiance: The Kingdom of the Blind

Plane of Shadow: 

Sphur Upra (gloaming city; The Underdark) 
City of Onyx (khayal city; 3e Tome of Magic)
Balefire, City of Lanterns (Dragon #322)
Greelox Cities (Dungeon #35)
Elirhondas (Tarmuid’s realm; Races of Destiny)  

Paraelemental Plane of Smoke: The Hidden City 


Elemental Plane of Water

P'unkar, The City of Glass
Citadel of Ten Thousand Pearls (Marid realm) 

Ysgard:

Skeinheim (ring-giver town, Ysgard)
Steadfast (bariaur town, Ysgard) 
Frey's Hall (Alfheim)
Himinborg (Asgard)
Mahogany  (Gates of the Moon)
Meerrauk (Jotunheim)
Okalnir (Jotunheim)
Utgard (Jotunheim)
Bresiris (Merratet, Bast's realm)
Eowr (Merratet)
Rummm (Merratet)
Noatun (Vanaheim)
Njarlok (Surtr's realm, Muspelheim)
Brassberg (Aasterinian's realm, Nidavellir) 
Ashbringer (Nidavellir)
Dokkar (Svartalfheim)
Yggwyrd (Svartalfheim)


----------



## Voadam (Nov 13, 2006)

Rigus also has some stuff in Lord of the Iron Fortress.


----------



## Nifft (Nov 14, 2006)

Er... and then there's always sweet, cynical Cynosure, right? 

 -- N


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 14, 2006)

Nifft said:
			
		

> Er... and then there's always sweet, cynical Cynosure, right?
> 
> -- N




I prefer to think of that as Ao's Guest House.   

Nice job Rip.

Chris,

Looking forward to seeing what else comes down the GR pipeline, especially in this series.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 15, 2006)

GR - green ronin?


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 15, 2006)

Boz,

Yeah Green Ronin. I mean Chris "The man of Green Ronin" Pramas did post here... so that was addressed to him.


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 16, 2006)

I found another one, the Lost City of Ubar from _Secrets of the Lamp_. It's the de facto capital of the jann, a metropolis of 200,000, and includes a gate to the elemental planes. Add that to the list of planar cities on the Material Plane.


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 16, 2006)

I'd also add the Citadel on Honor Island in _The Kingdom of Ierendi_ gazetteer for the Mystara setting. "The Citadel is at once a university, a research laboratory, and a small city..." It has a spiral stairway that leads to the Ethereal Plane and a structure called the Ether Station. A dock on the Ether Station leads to the Plane of Fire. There's a fair amount of traffic between the Plane of Fire and Honor Island, including fire elemental and efreeti tourists.


----------



## Bryon_Soulweaver (Nov 16, 2006)

Shemeska said:
			
		

> . . .
> Corpus - city in the Waste
> . . .



 Why would anyone want to live in a corpse?


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 16, 2006)

Bryon,

Same reason someone want to live inside the top of a dormant volcano.   

Rip,

Good stuff Rip. Thanks.


----------



## Ripzerai (Nov 16, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Same reason someone want to live inside the top of a dormant volcano.




Incidently, the Citadel is inside the top of a dormant volcano. Long before Cauldron.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 17, 2006)

My point still remains, people build where they want to build for communal living.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 17, 2006)

the planes are a weird place.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 18, 2006)

No weirder than some places in reality I've had to end up being at. Trust me.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 21, 2006)

i guess i'll have to.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 21, 2006)

Boz,

Just come to WV. I'll show you some truly ODD places people decide are live able.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 21, 2006)

LOL  i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah well wouldn't recommend it for your health Boz.


----------



## Shemeska (Jan 10, 2007)

FWIW, there was originally a reference to a former gatetown to Elysium that preceeded Ecstasy in my recent Dragon article, but that section was a victim of the editing process. The same section also alluded to a city of guardinals, Safehold-of-Innocence, near to Ecstasy within the shifting fringes of the Hinterlands.

The paragraph didn't make it into print, but I'll toss it out here anyway.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 10, 2007)

it's all good - maybe you or someone else will make it canon one day.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jan 10, 2007)

While not a "city", the World Serpent Inn described in Dragon 351 is an interesting multi-planar location/pocket demi-plane.

And that particular issue went over it's link to The Gatetown of Ecstacy in the Outlands.


----------



## Ripzerai (Jan 10, 2007)

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> While not a "city", the World Serpent Inn described in Dragon 351 is an interesting multi-planar location/pocket demi-plane.
> 
> And that particular issue went over it's link to The Gatetown of Ecstacy in the Outlands.




For that matter, Irongate is something of a planar city, since it has a number of portals in it (they make two things in Irongate: Iron, and gates). 

I also forgot to mention Stormfront. It's a djinni city in the Quasielemental Plane of Lightning. The djinn there seem unusually aggressive for their kind, hunting the sapient races of the plane. [The Inner Planes, page 94]


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 11, 2007)

Irongate might be considered a planar city...if you also consider say Arabel a planar city or other connections to various parts of the World Serpent. 

In any case I'm all for Irongate, just not sure about the Serpent. I always thought it was too unique to be more than "a place" than an actual city.


----------



## BOZ (Feb 21, 2007)

anything worth adding from Dragon #353?


----------



## Ripzerai (Feb 22, 2007)

Ripzerai said:
			
		

> For that matter, Irongate is something of a planar city,




Though it's really not much of one yet. Thus far, I think it only has portals to the city of Mitrik in Veluna, the World Serpent Inn, and the demiplane of Tol-Kan-Zeeb (described in the November 1988 Dragon Magazine, this isn't the proper name of the demiplane, but of the djinni mage who created it). But I think Elayne Mystica, Bigby, and the United Artificers Guild are busy crafting more.

The city of Raven's Bluff in the Forgotten Realms might be more of a planar city, though most of its portals are hidden in the catacombs beneath the city, forgotten by those who dwell on the surface.



			
				BOZ said:
			
		

> anything worth adding from Dragon #353?




Inphirblau was mentioned, though it only got a line or so. And Union was alluded to, in the demiplane of Haven. Unless that's supposed to be a completely different mercane demiplane-city.


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 23, 2007)

Rip,

I don't believe so. Has Moil been mentioned yet? I can't recall  but I know it was in Dragon 353.


----------

